
Tell HN: iOS 10 will use lots of dark backgrounds, be ready for the design shift - msoad
I learned from my friend that works in Apple, iOS will use lots of dark background in the next major version. Main reason is Apple is going to use OLED displays in the next iPhone and black background can save some energy usage.<p>If you&#x27;re an app developer for iOS you might find this interesting so I thought I should share it.
======
jaxondu
My wish list:

\- Drag & drop iOS API. Ideal for iPad multitasking.

\- Home screen redesign especially for iPad

\- Multi user sign-in for iPad

\- iOS Wallpaper API

\- Ability to remove/hide build-in Apple apps

\- H265 HEVC support

\- Merge iMessage and FaceTime

\- Unified AppKit/UIKit to make it easy to port iOS app to OS X

\- Server side scripting for CloudKit

\- More ways to trigger notification via CloudKit

\- Revamp Mac App Store. New scheme (trial? upgrade?) to allow indie
developers to survive. San-sandbox app on the Mac App Store.

\- Support subscription based in-app purchase without requiring developer to
host own server. Make subscription based IAP allowable for all apps.

\- Audio passthrough feature for tvOS/AppleTV, let AV amp do the work

\- Apple design game controller for AppleTV

\- HomeKit hub in tvOS/AppleTV

------
corv
Great news for night owls.

Please tell your friend it needs to be possible for users or developers to
change the screens color temperature so people don't have to jailbreak just to
get Flux.

~~~
msoad
He's in supply chain and doesn't know much about software. The dark
backgrounds thing came in a meeting as an argument on why they should switch
from LCD to LED.

